# Video Of Nate's Putback Dunk In Minnesota



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

#1 jersey seller this year folks...

http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/gameday/robinson_dunk.html


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> #1 jersey seller this year folks...
> 
> http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/gameday/robinson_dunk.html


Join the club, folks.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

WOW, the kid is bananas

post of the day right here. matt, lemme up on that club.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, it looks a lot better LIVE fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

Most of you guys never get to watch Pac-10 games, being in the east. That has to suck if you love wide-open bball cause the Pac is usually full of highlight reel type players.

I wish Nate the best, but am glad to finally be rid of him. You guys will love him... and his mouth.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Pac-10 games are on Fox Sports Net (or they were). I saw a putback dunk Nate did against NC State, but the fact is, Nate will be one of the top 5 traveling shows in the NBA, simply because people are not used to seeing a 5'8 guy do windmill dunks or putback slams. He's the first of his kind in the league. Like Spud Webb on steroids.

It will be interesting, because if the Knicks suck, people will still come out to see "Nate The Great."

1. Lebron (and the Cavs)
2. Shaq & Wade 
3. Allen Iverson 
4. Kobe (and the Lakers)
5. Nate Robinson

He'll instantly be the fan favorite of every little kid in the arena.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

nasty


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

holy **** ..........


i need to buy me a nate robinson jersey.......he's the posterboy for people under 6 feet like me 5'9''  and i barely just tap the rim


supposedly that was called as an offensive foul on nate..............how the **** was that an offensive foul when the players he dunked on were in the restricted area!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please don't mask the cursing, just type it out and let the software take care of it. Thanks, cpaw


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

azswami said:


> Most of you guys never get to watch Pac-10 games, being in the east. That has to suck if you love wide-open bball cause the Pac is usually full of highlight reel type players.
> 
> I wish Nate the best, but am glad to finally be rid of him. You guys will love him... and his mouth.


i saw him play at USC once in 03 and i thought he was a baller, but i still had doubts because of his size, but the good thing is how damn strong he is. he didnt rip any dunks but i just thought he was a solid PG with a LOT of heart.


----------

